# Lost 1 S. sanchezi to predation



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm also looking for photos of mixed species with piranas. If you have some good photos that clearly show examples of Pygocentrus or other piranas with neons, cichlids or what not, hit me up via PM. This is part of the Piranha Ecosytem web page I'm working on. You will get full photo credit. It doesn't matter if the mix worked or not. Just looking for show photos.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sorry for ur loss frank

i have a buddy who has a pic of his sanchezi with a peacock bass. i will get him to contact you.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

frank i have my rhom with 10 black neon tetras. would that work? also sorry to hear about the fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As long as the photos are sharp and clear, yes it will work. I'm looking for a series of 4 good clean images so that kids (or adults) that view the page can get a good idea of a p-ecosystem in home tank.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

alright. as soon as i get a camera







ill be adding 10 regular neon tetras and a common pleco next week


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

How does this give them the idea of a good p-ecosystem? You mind to elaborate a little? I have no good pics to give you so i am kinda out of this, but just trying to understand what you are doing, a little clearer.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi frank, heres a pic of my sanchezi with a peacock bass:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The Sanchezi's already feasting on the Pbass caudal fin.



renderstream said:


> Hi frank, heres a pic of my sanchezi with a peacock bass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, it is in the nature of Sanchezi to snack on the fins of other fish. Worry not though, the Peacock Bass has been sold.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> the grinch Posted Today, 06:33 PM
> How does this give them the idea of a good p-ecosystem? You mind to elaborate a little? I have no good pics to give you so i am kinda out of this, but just trying to understand what you are doing, a little clearer.


Visit PSCI forum, I have a topic there in REVIEW on Piranha Ecosystem. Click on the link to read the web page.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sorry to hear that frank

and the damage doesent even look that bad


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looked more from shock than anything else. It had a dorsal to muscle bite and it appeared it was healing. But then the group began going after its anal fin and bit into the caudal peduncle. Nasty critters these S. sanchezi.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

S. sanchezi sure are nasty. I have a pleco in with mine and the pleco has pretty much lost all his fins.

Sorry to hear about the lost.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have all the photos I need. Thank you all for contributing.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I have all the photos I need. Thank you all for contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense meant but...being around piranhas so long, do you still get emotionally attached to fish? Like do you get sad like some of the members here when you lose a fish? Sorry for ur loss.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Filo Posted Today, 09:02 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 13 2005, 07:51 PM)
> I have all the photos I need. Thank you all for contributing.
> 
> *No offense meant but...being around piranhas so long, do you still get emotionally attached to fish? Like do you get sad like some of the members here when you lose a fish?* Sorry for ur loss.


Depends on the fish, how long I had it and how I got it. It saddens me if the fish is a gift from someone. I feel sad for a moment, then just put it in the bottle then move on. If it was something I bought, less likely I will feel anything because then its just another specimen for the bottle.


----------

